
Trump says Iranian ships 'will be shot' - warsaw
http://daily-sun.com/post/166561/Trump-says-Iranian-ships-will-be-shot
======
DrScump
Fake news. It quotes a speech "here" without giving any location. Actual quote
is from over 2 months ago.

